# Magnet suggestions for a blue drag arm.



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I've got a blue drag arm that I was thinking about putting in a four gear chassis. I'm wondering what might be the best mags to try with this set up.Poly's, new AW's. Any suggestions?
Also I'm wondering if anyone has tried different gears in the back besides the crown gear swap that Bill Hall does, would a 19t Super 2 gear work or the 17t out of a new Thunder jet? The back tires will probably be .600 tall so it'll need some help out of the hole. Thanks.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

blue/white, DASH, JL, AW or yellow/blue Aurora. polys really need to have an armature with less than 5 ohms.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Al's recommendations are right.

I learned to use epoxy from Sgrigs.

Early on Jim pointed out that the blue drag arm is overated and frequently of poor quality. He said something along the lines of, "@#$%&^ Bill! Well, if ya really gotta use one. Try and pick one with a centered comm plate and good solder lugs, then check it for electrical and mechanical balance. They like to toss their winds so epoxy stabilization is mandatory."

Great advice from the fastest man on the planet. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. Maybe I should just look for a descent Mean Green. I've got the blue one sitting here is why I asked.

What are you trying to tell me Al, that I'm going to need one of those fancy bronze gears? 
My cars aren't that fast, but one of those might come in handy on a little project I've been experimenting with.


Got the idea from you Bill. :thumbsup:


----------

